# Studio cube fonts?



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 15, 2009)

How's it guys. I need to make a custom sticker for a cube, but i want it in the studio cube style, so i need to know what font(s) is/are used used in this logo:












Thanks guys


----------



## Stefan (Feb 15, 2009)

You could ask cubesmith.com, they used to produce custom logos of this style a while ago (e.g. "Pochmann's CUBE").


----------



## n5k (Feb 15, 2009)

Try to take a better picture of it (or find a logo online) and upload it to whatthefont.com


----------



## Ton (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my cube!

Try this


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, I know that this is reviving an old thread, but I found some fonts that you can use to make your own 1980's/studio cube logo.

For "Rubik's", use: http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/gillies-gothic/bold/
OR http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/urw/gillies-gothic/bold/ OR EXTRA BOLD http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/gillies-gothic/extra-bold/
(If you don't see it, try typing "Rubik's" in the sample box. Of course, when you use this, you'll need to add some modifications to the letters to make it look authentic.)




This is a quick and rough job using MSPaint.

For "CUBE", use: http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/fontry-west/jls-over-kill-bloque/regular/
(Again, test it with "CUBE" [all caps] to see the similarities.)




A horrible reconstruction using MSPaint.


For "TM", use: http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/gill-sans/extra-bold/
or any sans serif font.




Even worse (MSPaint again).

Putting it all together:




Not bad, huh? (Yes, I used the orignal "CUBE" because my edit looked stupid.)


And when you resize it, no one will be the wiser.


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow. Your reconstruction looks even better than the original.


----------



## Garmon (Feb 28, 2009)

That's cool, I will do my own logo now.


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 28, 2009)

How are you planning to print this font on the sticker?


----------



## Rama (Feb 28, 2009)

I used Cooper Black for ''Rama's'', cause it looks cute but also smooth... like my cubing style.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 28, 2009)

so... how would you print da logo??? Would those custom sticker sets on rubiks.com or uncut sticker material on cubesmith work???


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 28, 2009)

The custom sticker sets that Rubiks.com sells will work because it's regular paper that you cover with a clear acetate film (the clear sheet of material on PET/Rubik's stickers). Cubesmith vinyl won't work because it's glossy.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 1, 2009)

For "Rubik's", you can just get this similar font called Airstream: http://desktoppub.about.com/library/fonts/dd/uc_airstream.htm. Again, tweaking is necessary to make it realistic.

I don't yet know of any alternate fonts to replace "CUBE."

"TM" can just be replaced with any matching sans serif font.

If your logo is blurry or blocky, then use vectormagic.com. You have to pay to actually get the vector files, but you can use the PrintScreen (PrtSc) funtionality on your keyboard.


----------

